# Getting in shape



## Lexis6011 (Mar 1, 2013)

My Hadgie has gained a little wait since i got him about a year ago. he is 3 years old now and its chubbier than when i got him. I have changed the food that he eats to the recommended try food listed on this website. The other stuff he was being fed i was told was not good for him and could make him very sick. He still runs on his wheel, but not as much as he used to. He is blind so i have a hard time getting him to run around the house and outside because everything around him makes him get all freaked out and he starting making those car that cant start sounds! lol 
Any ideas on how i can help him get into better shape?


----------

